# Minx & Brooke, settling down for a lazy afternoon



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Minx and Brooke had just come in from the back garden (hair all tousled and Minx in her 'rags') and were settling down for a nap but Mom & Dad had other plans. After a little photo session they were brushed out, clothed in nice sweaters and it was off for a car ride while we shopped for floor tiles. Afterwards I thought, now why hadn't I done that in order of - brush chis, dress them presentably and then take photos? Never mind here they are in unkempt state.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love those girls!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Just so beautiful!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Awwwww, those look like callendar pictures! Pretty babies!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh those beautiful girls. I just love them to bits!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Even with tousled hair and Minx in her rags :lol: they are two of the prettiest girls around. Sometimes too much beauty is a strain on the eyes so it's nice to see them in a more natural state. :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

They are so stunning..they never could look bad ! I love how the deck furniture color co-ordinates with Minx and Brooke !


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Your babies are stunning---even with wind swept hair!  I especailly love the photo of them lounging on the chair. So sweet.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Seeing you babies is like a look in the future for me...Gizmo has the same coloring!!! I was studying the hair patterns...LOL...

I hope he will be as stunning as your beautiful girls are :wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Uh! Even at their worst, they are beautiful.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Such pretty girls


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  Minx & Brooke are flattered by your comments so have forgiven me for taking pics of them looking dishevelled. :laughing8:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Seeing you babies is like a look in the future for me...Gizmo has the same coloring!!! I was studying the hair patterns...LOL...
> 
> I hope he will be as stunning as your beautiful girls are :wave:


That you for that.  I've always thought Gizmo to be ultra cute and I definitely think he's going to have a much thicker and luxurious coat than my wee girls. I've given up hoping theirs will get as thick and glorious as Ruby's :roll:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

still at their best!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i love those girls!!



ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

they are lovely little girls


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so adorable


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i love those little curls !!! they are always beautiful !! 

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Your girls always look gorgeous no matter what. Their coats are beautiful.

Leslie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Your girls are beautiful no matter what! They are perfect little models!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone. :wave:


----------

